# Life Before Sikhi?



## Ishna (Mar 26, 2016)

Some religions have a clause built into them for their followers; don't concern yourself with the deep and meaningful stuff of your religion until you're older.  Two examples come to mind: Jews don't get into their mystical tradition (Kabbalah) until they turn 40 years old, and similar for some schools of Vaishnavism.

From what I've learned of Sikhi so far, there is no such clause for us.  The most that's mentioned is that a child shouldn't participate in _khande di pahul_ until they are old enough to understand it.

However, I've seen it suggested by some older members of the forum here that life should be lived a little before one gets too "into" Sikhi.  I was hoping we could explore this a bit.  Does it mean we should do what Sikhi warns against, whilst we're young, to get it out of our system?  Does it enhance our understanding of fire if we play with it, first?  Does Sikhi inherently prevent you from "living life to the fullest"?


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 27, 2016)

Admin Kaur said:


> Some religions have a clause built into them for their followers; don't concern yourself with the deep and meaningful stuff of your religion until you're older.  Two examples come to mind: Jews don't get into their mystical tradition (Kabbalah) until they turn 40 years old, and similar for some schools of Vaishnavism.
> 
> From what I've learned of Sikhi so far, there is no such clause for us.  The most that's mentioned is that a child shouldn't participate in _khande di pahul_ until they are old enough to understand it.
> 
> However, I've seen it suggested by some older members of the forum here that life should be lived a little before one gets too "into" Sikhi.  I was hoping we could explore this a bit.  Does it mean we should do what Sikhi warns against, whilst we're young, to get it out of our system?  Does it enhance our understanding of fire if we play with it, first?  Does Sikhi inherently prevent you from "living life to the fullest"?



As Sikhism is neither, in my smurfing opnion, a fear based religion, nor a carrot based religion, I would say it makes sense to follow a path where you have no questions, no wishlist, no agenda, and for that to take place, one should have lived. Having said that, this then makes a mockery of the life of every single person born into Sikhism, as it is hard to put their Sikhi on hold, whilst they grow up, and then take it up again at a later stage, although I find this quite a common theme, and certainly my own, however, it causes much family pain.

One should not fear, and one should not regret, as Sikhism is not a religion, again in my view, that makes it worth abstaining from anything, those that do not drink, do not take drugs, do not spend many hours in the company of women dressed as nuns, that do not display ego, arrogance, pride, in the hope of some better life after, are deluded in my thinking. However, if you can reach a level of understanding in which drugs, drink, sexual deviancy, your own ego and pride, are understood, and seen as minor and irrelevant facets of living, then you have understanding, and you have a life of understanding, not of fear, guilt and shame.


----------



## Original (Mar 27, 2016)

Admin Kaur Ji

Thank you for picking up meaningful conversations to help understand the "human" us before we embark upon the "spiritual" us.

Personally speaking, I've never pressurised or tried to indoctrinate anyone to walk the path upon which I walk [Sikh}, Why ?  because “time” in its unfolding nature gets paid to do just that. And besides, without hell there could be no heaven is my philosophy. Also, you need to have a data bank of life's good, bad and the ugly experiences to reflect upon when eyes closed. Meditating at young age is like asking what's north of North pole ?

The awakening must initiate from within oneself at a time, place and circumstance of the workings of nature to which a man belong. Children should be taught the basic principles of moral values and ethical practices. Getting them to attend the Gurdwara day-in-and day out, would, in my humble opinion, rob them of their natural life, that is to say, indoctrinate them to an institutional system, deny them the mechanics of heavenly joy found in diversity. Moreover, it will deny them elements of surprise, chance, fortune and misfortune to fully permeate in the making and shaping of their lives, heavens no, that will be sinful ! They will remain aloof to life’s many hidden secrets and will miss out on the game of chance to meet their playmates under open skies.

No, nature nurture must be allowed to take its course, the exuberance of youth must be allowed to self-destruct and prepare the young for the roller-coaster of the life ahead. Who knows,  that could be the sinner or the saint a characteristic, a choice if you ask me, in a free society. Of course, with a limited degree of certainty predictions could be made in determining the good, great and the holiness of the child’s environment, were it to mix with a particular social group [say, Sikhi]. But wait ! By whose standards are we to judge what is good, great and holy? Surely not by the illiterate and the ignorant - for they themselves don’t know any better? An example springs to mind here
*
[A Ghummar (potter) finds the priceless Kohinoor diamond; what does he do? straps it around his donkey’s neck because it looks good (ignorant). When the Jeweller finds the same jewel he cuts a bit off, sells it for a quick buck and calls his buddy, “Tiger, pack your bags we’re off to Seychelles”. See the difference between the knower and the ignorant. The knower knows the value]
*
In short, don’t get onto the gravy train where the blind is led by the blind, go out and play with fire,. for only the burnt get treated at the House of Lord. Let us consider ourselves fortunate for being the “ordinary” children of god and not wannabe’s special creed, culturists or an alien faith. Be the natural water you are and mix with any and every mineral. Be a good human and live to love.

Goodnight

PS - It's my personal opinion and should in no way be construed to corrupt or mislead the youth*.*


----------

